

Slick - Fast standalone JavaScript CSS Parser/Selector Engine - swannodette
http://github.com/mootools/slick

======
carussell
Interesting, but it looks like it doesn't parse to DOM Level 2 Style, but an
ad-hoc SelectorObject. It would be nice if it used the SelectorObject for
internal representation, but generated objects that implement the DOM CSS
interfaces ([http://www.w3.org/TR/DOM-Level-2-Style/css.html#CSS-
fundamen...](http://www.w3.org/TR/DOM-Level-2-Style/css.html#CSS-
fundamental)).

